# Hello from Kentucky!!!



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello!!! I am a member on one of the other Halloween forums and was refered to this forum by some members here. I've enjoyed this forum very much!!!

I live in Northern Kentucky and have been yard haunting off and on for about 15 years. My current project is based on pirates. I have a ship called the Black Squirrel (a play on names with the Black Pearl, darn copyright laws).
I can post some pics if anyone is interested.

I've already met two folks from this forum, and I'm looking to meet more. 
Not sure if anyone has noticed or not yet, but less than 200 days to go!!!

Looking forward to talking with everyone
Brian


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Brian.
glad you joined..and of course we would love to see pics.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Nice job on your make n take popup. Looking forward to more posts!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Brian!! Glad ya found us and like it here.... And of course we want pictures!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Only 200 days?!?!?! Man, I'd better get busy.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard matey!
Black Squirrel.... That is funny!
Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy and welcome, Brian! Can't wait to see pics...I've got a bit of a pirate obsession myself. But it (and Johnny Depp aka Cpt Jack) has consumed my office instead of my haunt...so far. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Bauton!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome glad to see ya here. And pics bring on the pics.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, and we'd love to see some pics!
Less than 200 days.....better get busy!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome
Arrrrrgg...Bring on the pics,matey


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey man welcome to the forum. Good to know there is more than just me and playfx here in the land of lube. Cant wait to meet you for the MNT


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Bauton!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome !


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Bauton.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Brian!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness. Glad you made the trek to get here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. You'll find lots of folks like yourself.


----------

